# Thomas



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Thomas My old stud boy, sadly passed away,February 2008,
still loved and not forgotten...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful looking cat, x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what a gorgeous cat he was, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry about your loss,he was a stunner,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bless him, may he be sleeping peacefully xx


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww he was gorgeous,,may he RIP and have fun playing with my old rottie


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so sorry for the loss of your stunning boy may he RIP..


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss what a beautiful cat RIP Thomas x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Clare-at least you and he got to share a great and loving friendship


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

RIP Sweet One


----------

